# thread mismatch?



## tillithz (Dec 18, 2013)

hi thanks for having me, new member here.
I have an air compressor and think the hose fitting is not right for the valve in which I am suppose to thread into. it seems to walk a little to much as I spin it in. anyone able to tell from the pic if its correct and im crazy or if it is actually wrong? thanks in advance.


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

1.This would typically be a pipe thread in my opinion but with the O-Ring I wonder.
2. Have you tried known pipe threads on each to see what they are?
3. Plenty Teflon tape might make it stable or add the needed metal adapter to one or the other or both.


----------



## tillithz (Dec 18, 2013)

right on, I have only tried teflon tape. I didnt want to mess with "making" it work and mess it up. ty


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Judging by the recessed area before the threads start I'm thinking it requires an adapter that is straight thread with an o-ring on one end and pipe thread on the other


----------



## tillithz (Dec 18, 2013)

right on, i went and got some fittings at Home Depot. I also picked up some heavy duty teflon tape and loctite red. I've got it together but cant get the orange hose/fitting to not leak ... a little but still it leaks (soap bubble test)


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

1. Is it a new compressor? If so, it needs to go back as defected (poor machined threads or etc).

2. If it’s new a parts list should ID the types of threads.

3. If it’s used, you possibly need to cut a good set of threads at the regulator or etc.. If the dept and wall thickness will allow which I doubt. Which means a good reduced adapter should be sealed into the female threads.

4. Is the o-ring not firm enough? It appears it would seal a leak if seated good (with a washer between fitting and o-rind). Good Luck!


----------



## tillithz (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi,
It is/was a new compressor. In fact this is the second one.

There are no parts lists within the packaging, I would need to contact the compressor supplier for that. 

the o-ring seems too small, and when it is right up against the nut of the fitting it doesnt seem to seal properly like that. I think your right that a washer would help and be the right way to do it. ty


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Your adapter fitting has to be male npt on one end and female SAE oring on the other.








also looks like the oring needs replaced.


----------



## tillithz (Dec 18, 2013)

this is what I was able to come up with:










the leaking has drastically reduced, in about 5 hours I have lost about 4psi. I added a quick disconnect for a blow tool. Soapy bubbles show only the orange hose fitting leaking, I guess I will try to replace the o-ring. thanks


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

Using the Brass vs Gal T length wise makes me wonder if that is a weakness vs using opposites outlets. Keeping the T closer to the regulator to prevent weakness (relating to bumping and breaking). An Opinion, LOL!
Is the leak hose to fitting and a hose clamp could solve or fitting to fitting? I run my compressor on a timer to try and make sure it’s off vs a leak causing it to run while it is not in use.
Quality Is Becoming A Challenge Due To Competitive Rates. I hope it will serve your needs.


----------



## tillithz (Dec 18, 2013)

right on. I couldnt find any other fitting to go into the compressor other then the T and threaded union (if thats what its called) Bumping and is a concern, this is a Train Horn "kit" so it will be installed in a truck that moves.

the part that is leaking is around the o-ring and threaded fitting, not the hose itself or where the hose attaches to the fitting. So a clamp probably wont fix that.

I added the T because I would like to have something like the compressed air cans you can buy at computer stores.

Something optimistic, I checked the leak this afternoon and after about 20 hours, theres been maye 1psi lost. Effectively, almost nothing. Maybe because I wrenched down the hose fitting with o-ring more. thanks


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

Now I know How I Heard A Train Well Away From The Tracks!!!


----------

